# Newbie extraction questions



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

So I sort of know the verdict already in the post (buy a grinder), but I'm interested in getting my head around the science behind it if you'll bear with me.

So last week I bought some coffee from a good coffee shop & it was ground right in front of me, presumably using the same grind setting.

The first batch I've been getting fairly good results with considering I'm lacking some necessary equipment, like a half decent tamper!

But I moved onto the second batch and disaster! It's like the pressure builds up and then suddenly finds a way around the puck and a mad gush of weak coffee flavoured water lands in my cup, mostly.

So what causes this difference? Is it likely the grind or the tamp? Or something else?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Harsh lesson in coffee life this. Coffee is a perishable item and the deterioration in quality is particularly rapid when the coffee is ground. Basically you have exposed the coffee to air which degrades the tasty and faster dissolving acid compounds in the coffee. Hence there is much less to extract which gushes your coffee through.

Your order of priority is therefore a grinder first and foremost. Daylight is second, third and forth. A tamper is fifth. Good luck with your journey and you are in the right place to help you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In this instance I'd say tamper first, grinder second

You'd be surprised how many faults can be corrected with a well fitting tamper, with a decent weight too.

Tamping technique will make or break the extraction, no matter what grinder you are using.

Set yourself a realistic budget for a tamper.

Remind me what machine you are using? Are you using standard baskets or VST?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Espresso is very much dependent on grind set to the machine you are using.

Once you obtain your own quality grinder, you will be able to dial it into the machine with no need to alter the setting apart from fine adjustment for different beans.

That is why you will struggle with pre-ground coffee.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds more like the tamp wasn't right if the coffee was finding its way around the puck. Not sure whether the plastic tamper that comes with the machine is big enough to tamp right to the edges of the basket. Sometimes it's recommended to tamp at each "compass point" when using a smaller than ideal tamper to make sure of a good seal around the basket.

If you try that and it still comes out too fast then chances are it's too course a grind so next time ask them to grind it a few stops finer than they did last time and see how you get on. Presume you're buying in 250g packs rather than 1kg?!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

grind is paramount, fine but not too fine, practice and enjoy doing it, even when wrong, because when you get it right...............BINGO

mark

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At the absolute minimum, get yourself a Motta tamper from Cream Supplies

It will be the best £14.39 you have spent thus far (plus postage)


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Not knocking the opinions of some very well experienced gentlemen here.

Certainly getting a decent tamper is a good step in the right direction. But presumably the tamping "technique" from the first batch must be similar to what the OP used in the second batch of coffee - albeit imperfectly? If it was truly a tamper only issue then I would have expected some gushers in the first batch?

Get the tamper anyway as this may indeed help you. But you will - one fine day - need a grinder.!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you want a tamper to aid your barista home experience I would say a slight convex tamp. it allows the pressure to focus the water through to the centre of basket

mark

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I've got a Motta on the way courtesy of Urbanbumpkin









This particular coffee I stored in the freezer, I took it out this morning? Is that wrong?

I did the compass point thing because as you say the plastic tamper is too small for the basket. But I did a couple of shots with the coffee from the freezer (its a different blend incidentally) and they went wrong, and then I went back to the other coffee and tried that and it was fine, albeit a little fast off the block, drinkable though.

In fact I mad a rather nice cup so quite proud of that


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

DO NOT FREEZE YOUR BEANS IF GRINDING. the moisture in the freezing process clogs the burrs, if you need to freeze, let them fully defrost first


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/tamping-twaddle-t7839-10.html#p91762

Read this last night and thought it was interesting...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The point being missed here is that two different blends have been used, presumably ground on the same setting on the same grinder, different blends and indeed beans or roast levels require a different grind setting, all factors that would be solved when you get round to getting a decent grinder, a set of scales and a decent tamper. What I suggest is to get reading the threads on how to extract a great shot of coffee, plenty of people on here that will help you out, but honestly start thinking about a grinder that will, do the job.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Completely agree Coffeechap. I had assumed it was the same coffee until the OP clarified it. If it is different coffee then all bets are off. A shiny tamper will never solve that issue. A grinder - if the coffee were to be bought whole - just might however!


----------

